# Small trailer for hauling cart



## mydaddysjag (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a youth who is going to lease my driving horse, and come to the barn a few times a week to work with him. She has her own cart, but uses it with her shetland at home as well. They have an SUV, so arent able to fit their cart inside the vehicle, and are looking for easy, not permenant, affordable ways to transport the cart back and forth. I remember seeing small trailers that people somehow attach their carts to and pull them behind a vehicle. I dont think they are horse related, as I have seen people driving down the road with coolers, camping gear, etc loaded on them. Problem is, I cant find them when I try to search anything I think they might be called.

Anyone know the actual name of them, where to find one, and roughly what they cost?


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 17, 2010)

I know you can buy small trailer pkgs at Walmart, Farm stores, and such. I think Sears also has them. If memory serves me they are not more than $150.00 to $200.00 and are basically the metal part you add the wood on most.


----------



## REO (Mar 17, 2010)

Rent or buy a lawn mower trailer maybe? The ones they have for riding mowers.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 17, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me this link a couple of years ago for cart haulers. They might be of use.

http://www.dyerbuggyworks.com/


----------



## Jetiki (Mar 17, 2010)

I used a small lawnmower type trailer to haul my cart and stuff. I had the horse in the mini van and the cart in the trailer behind me, I was quite mobile and could go anywhere. I could haul two horses, and 2 carts it worked well. It worked for me. only thing was weather was an issue for the cart. Definately worth looking in to. I did it, I went to shows that way. We have a Little Bear Trailer from Home depot, it was $799 I think they are down to about 600 now.

Karen


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 18, 2010)

The trailer im thinking of is nowhere near the size of a lawn mover trailer, they are meant to pull behind suv's to carry luggage, or camping gear I think. Every time I have seen them, people have drink coolers etc on them. I remember a while back someone on here posted pictures because they used one to haul their cart in, because they had a mini hauler by bob. If I come across it, ill be sure to post pictures. I want to say its probably about 3'x4', its pretty small.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 18, 2010)

Depending on the size of the cart, would something like this work?: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/pro...08577_200308577

I have seen them at Walmart, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 20, 2010)

Wal-Mart has this thing that slips into your hitch reciver that is a platform. It is for added cargo space. Something like that might give a spot to lash a cart to. It won't work if you are already pulling a trailer. But, if you have a hitch and are not pulling a trailer it will work great.

Oops! didn't see the post just before mine. that is what I was talking about.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Apr 1, 2010)

dont get a teeny trailer, might do too much whipping behind. since they are driving an SUV, just get one of those wide platform, expanded, mesh wire racks that goes into the hitch reciever, you know, people put their coolers, lugguge and crap back there on that platform looking thing.. It is easy to get the cart up there and with a soft bungee, it goes right on. I have hauled lots of them that way on the back of my Excursion when I had one.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats exactly what im looking for, the ones that attach to a fridge that people carry coolers on. Problem is our walmart doesent have them, and when I try to find them online, I dont know the actual name of them to google them.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 15, 2010)

mydaddysjag said:


> Thats exactly what im looking for, the ones that attach to a fridge that people carry coolers on. Problem is our walmart doesent have them, and when I try to find them online, I dont know the actual name of them to google them.


They are called a "Hitch Reciver Cargo Carrier". I looked it up.


----------

